# electronic calls/decoys deer hunting



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Are remote controlled calls and decoys legal to hunt with? I cannot find anything in the manual when I search.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Grouse Hunter said:


> Are remote controlled calls and decoys legal to hunt with? I cannot find anything in the manual when I search.


Decoys are legal for deer and turkey. Electronic calls are illegal for both..


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

I knew turkey calls were. I thought deer was ok  I know I read that here somewhere. Does not mean its true heh.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Electronic calls for deer are legal.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Both remote controlled (electronic)calls and decoys are legal for deer hunting... Hunting guide mostly lists things you CAN NOT do, thus the reason you could not find anything...
---------------------------------------------
Electronic calls are illegal for waterfowl and turkey..


----------

